# Best GRE preparation



## bambooi (May 18, 2011)

What is the best prep out there?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 18, 2011)

bambooi said:


> What is the best prep out there?


I took the GRE in 2009. After researching GRE prep material and reading corresponding reviews, I went with two references. The Kaplan GRE Exam 2009 Premier Program (w/ CD-ROM) and Cracking the GRE with DVD. Both had pretty good reviews. I probably used the Kaplan book more in my studies but it was nice to have two references with different approaches and techniques for the GRE. There are newly revised editions of both books.


----------

